# Successful Hunters



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Since some many of us will be hunting, and potentially spending less time reading up on success stories; I thought it might be nice to open a "Successful Hunters Thread". 
*Lets just keep this to pictures, descriptions, and "LIKES" ONLY *- I would say post full stories in their own threads that they deserve.
*How about including*

Date
County
Time of Day
Weapon
<----<<<


----------



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

10-6 5pt
Gratiot county state land.
Ten Point Titan Extreme crossbow.
40 yards at about 4:15pm
https://i.postimg.cc/XJ8pnG8S/20181006_165441.jpg
https://i.postimg.cc/D0v4GdZw/20181006_164617.jpg


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Picture problem is being worked on. Hang in there!
Goto "Forum Support" for updates and questions ...
https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/forums/forum-support.22/
<----<<<


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

October 5
Cass County
Evening 
Crossbow


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

October 4
Iron county
Evening
Bow


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

October 1
Saginaw County
Evening
Crossbow


----------



## Storm333 (Nov 5, 2014)

Pic won’t upload but my avatar is the deer I got October 1 7pm Shiawassee county first time out with new recurve crossbow


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

September 8
Teton County, WY
Evening
Bow
 









Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

October 12th
Hillsdale county
7:35am
Bow


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Brothers deer, 10/8, 6 pt, jackson co private.
First buck ever and his 2nd deer


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

Montcalm County
October 12th
Hoyt ultra Tech
1830 hours
170 lb 8 point


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Pl


mich buckmaster said:


> October 5
> Please try posting the picture again.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


----------



## Dom (Sep 19, 2002)

13 Oct, 0810
Tuscola
Crossbow (Excalibur Exocet)
My Dachel (Dachshund) Waldi stayed on the trail well (~80 yards), with a little help in one spot. She has a very good nose, and is just a little over 1 year old now.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

October 2nd
B1G1 County
6:56pm
Compound (Pictured)


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

* Date - 10/11
* County - Manistee
* Time of Day - late afternoon
* Weapon - Longbow


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Easton got it done last night
https://i.postimg.cc/d3LhS9GC/20181020-101031.jpg


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Manistee Co
Public land
St Joe River Recurve
Woodsman Broadhead

My wife's first deer with trad equipment. We went and hung this stand at halftime of the Lions. 6yd shot right on a trail intersection.


----------



## Big Jiggin (Jan 30, 2018)

10/18/18 8pt 
Oakland county public 
Evening
Crossbow


----------



## Tip-up Teaser (Mar 2, 2007)

Manistee national forest
8 point


----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

This is my buck from 10-21. First bow kill ever!









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

But this one is by far my favorite most successful hunt! That's my boy with his first deer!









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LOMAZ 2 (Oct 31, 2009)

Jaskson
720 am
crossbow
Oct 22. 
https://postimg.cc/GBZyb7X5

https://postimg.cc/SXX9FFf9

Finally figured it out


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

LOMAZ2. Here’s your pic. Congrats.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

October 2nd 830 am
Crossbow Ontonogan county


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Doe 132# slug gun 870
Tuscola county 10/20 evening


----------



## northwoods whitetails (Jun 23, 2009)

Menominee County
Oct 9
Mathews Switcback


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

My 11 yo daughter 
9/22
Clare Co.
5:40pm
.243 Weatherby 










Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

10/18
Clare Co.
6:30pm
Xbow









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## northwoods whitetails (Jun 23, 2009)

mattawanhunter said:


> Beautiful UP Buck Northwoods, congratulations!
> Did you get a weight on the big boy?


165 dressed out
Thanks


----------



## rhood (Sep 4, 2013)

rhood 
Nov. 2
Clinton County
Crossbow


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

November 4 2018
9:45 AM
Calhoun County
Compound


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Oct 22, 2018
7:45am
Compound


----------



## Greenkingsalmon (May 1, 2017)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> View attachment 338325
> View attachment 338327
> View attachment 338329
> 
> ...


Oct 19 9 point Buck Mecosta county 35 yd shot -90 yd bloodtrail Barnett Ghost 415xbow Gravedigger broadhead!


----------



## rockafed (Feb 23, 2005)

Saturday, Nov 3
Eaton Co,


----------



## LTH (Nov 14, 2017)

My Son (12)
Midland County
Bow
11/2


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

11-03-2018
Washtenaw County
9am
Compound bow


----------



## carnivor (Jan 5, 2009)

Clinton Co.
10/24
0800
Matthews Creed


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

11/4/18
Grand Traverse County Private Land
5:45 pm
Bow-Hoyt Defiant


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

10/28 State land near Gladwin

2.5 year old 8 point (almost 9!)

30 yard shot with Excalibur 380 Matrix with Swacker broad head. Went about 50 yards before crashing.


----------



## Goose69 (Dec 21, 2012)

Team 5 checked in 
4 point 
Bow kill.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

11/7/2018 Ottawa County

the story is short on this buck. I got back from iowa on Saturday at about noon and my oldest wanted to go for a quad ride later that day. I told him the neighbors might be hunting so shouldnt go back there and disturb them. we just made a loop through the food plot and could tell something had moved in there and made it there home. We even joked we would call the buck "wagon wheel" because of the size of his scrapes. So on Sunday i put a cam back there for the first time this year and at noon today I checked the cam. at 7:30 this morning he was on it. with all the rain we've had, the creek bottom behind my house is flooded so I figured he was still here. I slid into the stand I already had back there at 3:50pm. I dropped some milk weed and didn't like the swirling wind. I figured he would be bedded close so I grunted about 5 times as soon as I sat down. he stood up and marched in at 15 yards. I put a good double lung shot on him and he ran 40 yards and dropped...and that ended the story of wagon wheel.


----------



## Storm333 (Nov 5, 2014)

Nov 15 pm hunt


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

Huron County
November 16th
8:14am
450 Ruger Bushmaster 138 yards


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

HUGE! Doe
8:10, 11.16
Manistee Co.
30 yard shot
Remington 870 20 ga. - open sights
Winchester Dual Bond 2-3/4"
Ran 40 yards and dropped in sight.
DNR aged her at 6-1/2


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Joe Archer said:


> Since some many of us will be hunting, and potentially spending less time reading up on success stories; I thought it might be nice to open a "Successful Hunters Thread".
> *Lets just keep this to pictures, descriptions, and "LIKES" ONLY *- I would say post full stories in their own threads that they deserve.
> *How about including*
> 
> ...


*Deer *- 6 Point Buck
*Date* - November 16th
*County* - Alpena
*Time of Day* - 2:00 PM
*Weapon* - Remington 870 (Hornady SST Sabot)
Purchased the 870 last year for lower Michigan, but didn't have any opportunity to hunt with it.
I would say that the shotgun and slug combo performed favorably.
















<----<<<


----------



## buckpole (Nov 20, 2005)

Deer- 7pt and 7pt
County- Gladwin
Nov-15&16
First time ever tagging out. First time attempting a neck shot. Didn’t drop but tracking was easy. Extremely slow, but great hunt w/ great friends


----------



## Vortex (Nov 28, 2011)

Date: 10/13/2018
County: Branch
Time of Day: late evening
Weapon: Mathews Halon





  








2018 Buck taken with Mathews Halon




__
Vortex


__
Oct 30, 2018


__
1



2018 Buck taken with Mathews Halon


----------



## Jigin-N-Grinin (Jan 22, 2008)

Our opening day buck pole at our camp in the Thumb Area. Great opening day. Six hunters. One guy doubled up. I was the only guy to not kill one. Didn't mind one bit. Passed up some nice young bucks and enjoyed my father and son each killing a nice one. An opening day to remember.


----------



## flagchaser (Nov 23, 2013)

Lapeer stateland. Shotgun. 11/18/18


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Lapeer county
8 point
11/21/18
7:45am

Marlin 1894 .44mag


----------



## having fun (Jan 17, 2010)

8 am Nov 15
8 pointer came in dropped him 150 yrds
15 min later the 10 came in started throwing the 8 around. 
It was a different sight so I dropped him next to the eight pointer.
The second picture is how I found then


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

having fun said:


> 8 am Nov 15
> 8 pointer came in dropped him 150 yrds
> 15 min later the 10 came in started throwing the 8 around.
> It was a different sight so I dropped him next to the eight pointer.
> The second picture is how I found then


That’s just crazy!!!! Congrats. That must have been a sight


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

Date: November 18
County: Missaukee
Time of Day: 10:00am
Weapon: Thompson Center ICON .308cal.


----------



## Elijah26 (Jul 18, 2013)

8pt
Chippewa County (Drummond Island)
11/18/18 445pm
Browning a-bolt 30/06








First rifle buck after 20 season openers!


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Cute little 8pt from a swamp in northern Emmet county. First buck in 3 years and wasnt going to pass it up, especially after having a super tough lockdown. Though it wasnt weighed it was heavier than it looked for a smaller rack.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Date: October 25th
County: Barry County
Time of Day: 5:20 pm
Weapon: Mathews Halon, Gold Tip arrow w/G5 T3’s 

Date: November 5th

County: Arenac County

Time of Day: 10:35 am

Weapon: Mathews Halon, Gold Tip arrow w/G5 T3’s

10 point green scored 119”


----------



## rodbender97 (Mar 8, 2010)

8 point shot last night


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

11/15 Carson
7pt buck
450 bushmaster


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

11/16
450 bushmaster
11 point


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

Date : Nov 16th

County: Jackson Co.

Time of Day: dusk 

Weapon: 44 Marlin (sure makes a nice blood trail!)
Mature Doe


View attachment 346939


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

10/3/2018
Eastern Wyoming
5 minutes before dark
7mm Rem Mag

Before & After Pictures


----------



## Aloeffler (Mar 17, 2011)

November 16th Oscoda county 4 pt. Gotta take what you can.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Joe Archer said:


> Since some many of us will be hunting, and potentially spending less time reading up on success stories; I thought it might be nice to open a "Successful Hunters Thread".
> *Lets just keep this to pictures, descriptions, and "LIKES" ONLY *- I would say post full stories in their own threads that they deserve.
> *How about including*
> 
> ...


Nov 17
7:00 am st Clair co
Ruger.44 mag


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Joe Archer said:


> Since some many of us will be hunting, and potentially spending less time reading up on success stories; I thought it might be nice to open a "Successful Hunters Thread".
> *Lets just keep this to pictures, descriptions, and "LIKES" ONLY *- I would say post full stories in their own threads that they deserve.
> *How about including*
> 
> ...


Nov 30 
5:00 pm
St Clair county
Ruger .44 mag


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Jigin-N-Grinin said:


> Our opening day buck pole at our camp in the Thumb Area. Great opening day. Six hunters. One guy doubled up. I was the only guy to not kill one. Didn't mind one bit. Passed up some nice young bucks and enjoyed my father and son each killing a nice one. An opening day to remember.
> View attachment 344677


Amazing


----------



## Smith&Brownie (Mar 3, 2009)

Two 10pts the same weekend

First Picture Nov 10th 8:45am
Huron County
Bow

Second Picture Nov 11th 9:45am
Huron County
Bow


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

7 point with Bow and 10 point with gun.


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

DNR said 4 1/2 year old . Got a banana box full back from the processer. Feels good after blanking last year!
View attachment 357207


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

The Fishing Pollock said:


> DNR said 4 1/2 year old . Got a banana box full back from the processer. Feels good after blanking last year!
> View attachment 357207


That's a doe or a horse?


----------



## DAMANTE (Dec 28, 2018)

November 10th
Lapeer
Around 5:20
Compound bow


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Beautiful Buck wild thing! Do you know how much he weighed?

how much snow you guys got up there and what's the record on CWD did you get your deer tested, still just the one case?

Happy New Year!

MH



wildthing said:


> November 16, 2018:
> 
> View attachment 351639
> 
> ...


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

mattawanhunter said:


> Beautiful Buck wild thing! Do you know how much he weighed?
> 
> how much snow you guys got up there and what's the record on CWD did you get your deer tested, still just the one case?
> 
> ...


Thanks Mattawanhunter. Yes - he only weighed 138# (dressed) - he didn't have an ounce of fat left on his body. I thought he was a 3 year old when I shot him but when I checked his teeth I was surprised to see that he was only a 2 year old. The DNR biologist that aged him said he was the biggest (antler size) 2 year old he has ever checked.

Very little snow (a few inches) left here. We did ride the sleds 400 miles up north (Grand Marais - Shingleton area) this week but they didn't have as much as usual either.

We had all 9 of our deer (3 - 8 points and 6 does) tested and they were all negative. The DNR Lab has tested over 1,400 deer (758 in the core area and 675 from the expanded zone) and all have tested negative for CWD. Hoping the 1 positive was an isolated case...

http://www.ironmountaindailynews.com/news/local-news/2018/12/cwd-response-pushes-forward/

Happy New Year to your and yours as well


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Man that is great! Growing some nice bucks there unbelievable for a two and a half year old in the yoop!

I wonder if there's any way for the CWD test to come back false positive?!

I'm pretty sure they wouldn't use it as a political football for deer management!

I wonder if they can retest the one positive CWD case!

of course it all started down here with one CWD that tested positive in Kent County and now look at it!

I'll read the article in a minute, back at work after a lot of time off let the chaos begin I can feel my blood pressure starting to boil! Wanting for a trip to my beloved UP or at least Northern Michigan I need cedar trees to make my walks in the woods complete!



wildthing said:


> Thanks Mattawanhunter. Yes - he only weighed 138# (dressed) - he didn't have an ounce of fat left on his body. I thought he was a 3 year old when I shot him but when I checked his teeth I was surprised to see that he was only a 2 year old. The DNR biologist that aged him said he was the biggest (antler size) 2 year old he has ever checked.
> 
> Very little snow (a few inches) left here. We did ride the sleds 400 miles up north (Grand Marais - Shingleton area) this week but they didn't have as much as usual either.
> 
> ...


----------



## aquaalf (May 28, 2017)

11/15 Clinton Co. 8am, 8pt. Ruger 44mag. Carbine, Handload Hornady 240gr. XTP


----------



## Rich hampton (Feb 5, 2018)

9 point, 210lbs, muzzleloader


----------



## DoeMaster (Aug 24, 2012)

8 point 
November 18th morning
Oakland county public








December 22nd
Oakland county public


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

Couple of 5 points with firearm.




  








Deer Hunting 2018b




__
kbb3358


__
Nov 20, 2018











  








Deer Hunting 2018




__
kbb3358


__
Nov 20, 2018


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Crippled BB (long time broken hind leg) , CWD zone , smelled awful but after I got the hide and infected leg off the rest just got butchered to be split up between 2 older couples. Test results came in around 6. I cut and fried to make sure it tasted ok.


----------



## switchgrassbuck19pointer (Feb 27, 2014)

Bow kill buck Oct 14th...My buddy watched from a tree about 150 yards away...







August velvet of the same buck


----------



## switchgrassbuck19pointer (Feb 27, 2014)

Skipped opening weekend so my land wasn't pressured...Then hunted it Monday and 4 hours later he strolled through


----------

